# Niagara Guitar Fire



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

Thorold Music on Glendale avenue in St. Catharines suffered a million dollars damage in a fire at their store this week.
Apparently a guitar humidifier in the acoustic guitar room started the blaze.
Just thought folks in Niagara who haven't read the paper would like to know.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting, I live in Thorold and missed the whole thing.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...that is some rich irony.

i assume a business like that would be well insured.

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow - I'm a few blocks away and didn't hear or see anything.

Guess I'll have to keep my eyes open for a fire sale - they had some nice stock.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have not dealt with them in years. But maybe a smoke flavored Martin may draw me in.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I wasn't big on the lines they carried but I did buy a very nice Godin there a few year back. Otherwise it's been the odd piece of used gear and cables and such.

They did pick up Gretsch a while back and did have some nice Martins too.

Nothing wrng with a new acoustic that has that "campfire" smell :smile:


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, that is intense... I grew up 2 seconds away from there... used to go there all the time just because it was convenient. 

My girlfriend always gives me crap because I leave my humidifier on all the time in the "guitar room", whether we are there or not... guess I wont be doing that anymore.

I wonder if there will be a "fire sale"....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

While not a music store, the building across the street from Mother's Music's old location juts burned down, A series of smaller guitar stores was once in the same building that burned.


----------

